# Looking at setting up in Mexico, Please help :)



## joannek62 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a small clothing label in the UK and are now looking at coming to Mexico to produce garments, I am looking at the best place in Mexico to set up a home and near an area that would have clothing manufactures. I am also looking for a cheap, safe area near the sea so I have some quality of live while I am there. Ideally I would be looking at being in Mexico 2 weeks of every month and then going over the border to America to sell the label to various boutiques, and flights back to UK. 

I would be really grateful for any advise anyone could give, i am nervous about the change from London and have never been to Mexico before. You hear so many horror stories. 

Any info on UK citizens crossing the borders into America would be great!

I would need to employ a seamstress who could speak english, do you think this would be difficult to find?

Really Looking forward to any response 

Thanks 
Joanne


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
Have you discussed your plans with the commercial folks at your nearest Mexican Embassy or Consulate? They are the ones who might give you some guidance on the requirements for setting up such a business in Mexico. Of course, you would also need to consider the requirements for import/export between the USA and Mexico, etc. If you have the proper visas in your passport, there should be no problem crossing between the two countries and, yes, there are flights from Mexico to UK. You would probably want to come to Mexico to study the situation in various parts of the country. Seamstresses with good English skills would be rare and you would certainly need Spanish to do business here effectively.


----------



## joannek62 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there,

Thanks you for your help, do you think that the seamstresses may be able to speak a slight amount of English? 

Do many mexicans speak English or does it depend on where i go?

What is the minimum wage per hour over there?

Can you recommend any areas that you think would be worth looking into?

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The language of Mexico is Spanish. Finding a seamstress speaking English would be difficult, as mentioned above. In tourist resort areas on the coasts, the odds are better than inland. Mexican minimum wage is around the equivalent of $5 US per day but even maids and gardeners make more than that; more like 30-40 pesos per hour in some areas.
You really should make a personal tour of Mexico to get a better idea of possible options and also the official difficulties of a foreigner setting up a business in Mexico. There will be financial requirements and the need for a specific type of visa, etc.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

It's really going to be hard trying to find someone to speak English.

Personally, the only area you can really get the kind of power in terms of salary would be in or around Mexico City. Toluca, just west of Mexico City, has a lot of manufacturing capacity, and many foreign businesses set up plants there. Of course, none of this is near the coast.

The other thing is there is competition out here, because garments are heavily produced in this area and sometimes the unions or syndicates don't like any competition. I say that for a lot of industries.


----------



## goingglobal (Jan 26, 2009)

*Wow!*

Not to discourage you, but, if you can make that happen in today's economy, I think Obama could use your skills. Good luck, seriously.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

joannek62 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a small clothing label in the UK and are now looking at coming to Mexico to produce garments, I am looking at the best place in Mexico to set up a home and near an area that would have clothing manufactures. I am also looking for a cheap, safe area near the sea so I have some quality of live while I am there. Ideally I would be looking at being in Mexico 2 weeks of every month and then going over the border to America to sell the label to various boutiques, and flights back to UK.
> 
> ...


Where do you think your market will be in the States? Mexico is large and the US are enormous.
Mexico is a very large country and unless you set up shop in one of the border towns(which are the ones that are the most dangerous) driving to sell in the US is a pipe dream.
You need to fly to the various towns where you are going to sell. Being near a large airport that has direct flights to the States is the logical thing to do.
By the way comuting back and forth to Europe is exhausting and you really get wiped out by the jet lag going back to Europe. I did it off and on and it really takes a toll on your system.

The obvious is Mexico City area. Forget about the seamstresses speaking English, get a partner (which I am pretty sure you must have by law) or farm out the work to be done to a small garment company.
If you get a trusted right hand for the operation and manufacturing then you can concentrate on selling. 
Since you will not be there 100% of the time your first priority will be a Mexican partner anyways.
You need to speak with a Mexican lawyer and the Mexican Consulate in the UK to try to narrow down the city you need to do business in and what are the legal requirements to start a business. 
You also need to have a meeting with someone at the US Consulate and nedd to spealk about visa and exporting from Mexico into the US.
The second is to come to a couple of areas they may recommend and speak to people who are in the same type of business and get as much information as you can.
Then you can worry about the beach and your down time.
Tijuana is not far from the beach but if you live inland or in Mexico City many people go to Acapulco and Vera Cruz and the wealthier ones go to the Yucatan Peninsula or whever they want to go. The beaches are short flights between 1 and 2 hours away from DF. You have direct flights from Cancun to Europe.
You also have some beautiful areas around Mexico City to spend long week-ends

Mexico is not a scary country if you learn the language and the culture but it is very different from what you are used to and learning the culture and language as well as starting a business and running a business part time is a tall order for anyone.
Remember rules here are fluid and can change any time and nothing is really what it appears to be.


----------



## joannek62 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for your response, 

I have business already in the UK with regular orders but want to cut my prduction costs because at the moment i am paying uk prices, so i have regular work but would need to find a manufacturer in Mexico that can do this?

Depending on where i would base myself i would look at either flying to US or driving either would be an option but like you say i would need to look into the export information more. 

At the moment i hire a seamstress and a pattern maker in the uk to make my samples, i was also thinking of lowering costs in this area by doing this in Mexico but they would need to speak a very small amount of english.

The cost of living in the Uk is so high and i don't actually need to be in this country to do my business so also cost of living would be reduced.

There is some sense in my idea but its a hard decision to make, i don't want to waste money on flights to Mexico and accomodation to have a good look around, i could base myself anywhere as long as it was relitively safe and had the prospect of been able to employ 2 local people to do my samples in my house and available materials and manufacturers near by.

If you have any more information now I have explained the situation in more detail i would be really grateful.

Thanks 

Joanne


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you been to Mexico before? Have you talked to anyone who does business in Mexico? I'd avoid the border cities, as the crime and drug trafficking seem to have become much worse recently.


----------



## joannek62 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

No, i have never been to Mexico, I have been to various countries around the world and manufactured previously in India but I have never been South America and figured that Mexico was probably the easiest country in South America to do this as there will be more English speaking people there, please correct me if you feel that there would be a better alternative. 

I have heard on the manufacturing grape vine that many clothing labels are now getting there manufacturing done in South America as it is more economical?? (Do you think that Mexico is included in this?)

Looking at the average prices of living it is not as cheap as what I initially expected!

Look forward to any response.

Thanks 
Joanne


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

joannek62 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> No, i have never been to Mexico, I have been to various countries around the world and manufactured previously in India but I have never been South America and figured that Mexico was probably the easiest country in South America to do this as there will be more English speaking people there, please correct me if you feel that there would be a better alternative.
> 
> ...


There are many clothes manufacturers in the country no doubt about it.
As an other poster said many of them are in the Mexico, Toluca area.

Cost of living is lower. We live well on 1/3 of what it cost us to live in San Francisco and I believe that San Francisco was cheaper than Paris or London so your living expenses will be less no doubt. 
Mexico City is like any big city you can spend a lot of money or very little, it all depends onyour life style bus comparing apples and apples it is cheaper than London no doubt about that.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Joanne,
I hate to be the one to have to tell you this: 
Mexico is not in South America; it is in North America. Further south, is Central America and, then, South America.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

****** you are correct but in Europe some people refer to Latin America as South America... It is incorrect but I think they look at Canada and the US being North America and the rest is South America.
Last year I was looking for some Chavela Vargas CD and could not find it in the North American section so I asked the clerk and she told me to look into the South America section, I told her their filing was screwy , they conceded they should have a Central America where they could file Mexico , Guatemala etc but NEVER would they put Mexico in North America as people who go to this section are looking for English or French Canadian CDs.
I lost that one.


----------



## joannek62 (Jan 27, 2009)

What do you think that the chances would be to get a garment manufacturer near the coast, It is only a small operation so I would not need a massive plant?

If this is possible what areas would you suggest to look into?

What coastal areas still remain economical?

Joanne


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

joannek62 said:


> What do you think that the chances would be to get a garment manufacturer near the coast, It is only a small operation so I would not need a massive plant?
> 
> If this is possible what areas would you suggest to look into?
> 
> ...



Lots of seamstresses make beach clothes on the coast, it all depends on what kind of garment you produce. 
You would have to check out Cancun ,or Puerto Vallarta or any larger city with direct flights to the location you want to reach. Flight during high season can be very high but you can also get charter type flights. Check Cancun, Puerto Vallarta may be Acapulco ( I do not know what their international flights are like.)


----------



## joannek62 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can you let me know if property rental is the same practice as in the UK where you pay a deposit on the property.

If so is this one months rent or different?

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Often, the equivalent of three months rent is required as follows:
Deposit when making the contract.
First month's rent.
Last month's rent.
Some may even want a larger damage deposit for furnished rentals.
When renting, utilities are in the landlord's name and he may also want specific deposits for those.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Hound Dog said:


> ****** you are correct but in Europe some people refer to Latin America as South America... It is incorrect but I think they look at Canada and the US being North America and the rest is South America.
> Last year I was looking for some Chavela Vargas CD and could not find it in the North American section so I asked the clerk and she told me to look into the South America section, I told her their filing was screwy , they conceded they should have a Central America where they could file Mexico , Guatemala etc but NEVER would they put Mexico in North America as people who go to this section are looking for English or French Canadian CDs.
> I lost that one.


And I'm always getting grief from Europeans for referring to the US as 'America' and myself as an 'American'. Good grief, Charley Brown.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

mexico,usa, canada are all in NORTH AMERICA and have a trade agreement called NAFTA.
yes i know a seamstress here that speaks english perfectly but i would hate to loose her skills to a full time occupation.
If your product is manufactured in mexico ,you have free trade to the other 2 countries. there are a lot of garment manufacturers all over mexico,not just near mexico city.
there are quite a few threads on here that detail cost of living which in almost all areas is waaaayyyy lower than in the uk. my son is presently in london and boy is it ever expensive.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Mexico isn't in South America, so I doubt it is included. I do know that most of the handicraft type clothing and accessories I see for sale to tourists are Guatemalan. And someone told me that many of those are actually manufactured in China.

Mexico is regarded as a rich country compared to Guatemala, Honduras, and Nicaragua. I don't know that you are going to find that many English speaking people in manufacturing. I suppose you reasoned that because Mexico is next to the US, more people will speak English. However, that really seems to apply only to people who deal with tourists or who are well-educated.

Made in Mexico is not a label I see often in the US, and I would assume that is because it is a relatively expensive place to manufacture.

Someone who lives here correct me if I am wrong, please?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

synthia said:


> Mexico isn't in South America, so I doubt it is included. I do know that most of the handicraft type clothing and accessories I see for sale to tourists are Guatemalan. And someone told me that many of those are actually manufactured in China.
> 
> Mexico is regarded as a rich country compared to Guatemala, Honduras, and Nicaragua. I don't know that you are going to find that many English speaking people in manufacturing. I suppose you reasoned that because Mexico is next to the US, more people will speak English. However, that really seems to apply only to people who deal with tourists or who are well-educated.
> 
> ...



Lots of clothes are manufactured in Mexico, including in some of the maquiladoras on the border.
My husband cannot find jeans in his size in Mexico so I buy them via Internet from the US and have them shipped to us. 
The last shipment, we paid a large import duties on the Jeans and when I checked where they were made, it said "made in Mexico".
Lots of T Shirts embroided and plain are made in Mexico as well. 
If you are only looking for a couple of people you may find some who speak English in the beach areas but you will have to pay them much higher than in a non tourist areas.
Right now many illegal aliens are leaving the States as the job situation is not very good and the majority of the "sweatshops" of the garment industry in California employ Asian and Latino labor so you may be lucky and find English speaking help but the only way you will know what you can and cannot do is by living and working here . That kind of information you will not get via the Internet.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

synthia said:


> Mexico isn't in South America, so I doubt it is included. I do know that most of the handicraft type clothing and accessories I see for sale to tourists are Guatemalan. And someone told me that many of those are actually manufactured in China.
> 
> Mexico is regarded as a rich country compared to Guatemala, Honduras, and Nicaragua. I don't know that you are going to find that many English speaking people in manufacturing. I suppose you reasoned that because Mexico is next to the US, more people will speak English. However, that really seems to apply only to people who deal with tourists or who are well-educated.
> 
> ...


----------



## joannek62 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the information.

Is there any way I can find out about available property rentals from the UK online, before I set off? Does anyone know of any good sites? We have Gumtree here in the UK.

Also does anyone know where I could look online to get an agent, who would be able to speak english and find me material suppliers, staff and machinery?

joanne


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

why don't you check with your local chamber of commerce and see if they have a branch in mexico. our canadian chamber has an office in guadalajara. also check with your foreign affairs to find out where your trade mission offices are in mexico.
as to rentals-google the locations you're interested in and then look for real estate/ rentals with the google.
you can get better rental prices by actually coming here because usually the higher priced stough is what's advertised on line.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Pedro - Mexico is in South America? Really?


----------



## joannek62 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pedro - you say that you know an english speaking seamstress, do you know if it will be easy for us to get an industrial sewing machine and overlocker - are 
there rental places? Is material easy to come by?
Thanks 
Joanne


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

i believe mexico city has a population of about 26 million and guadalajara is 6.5 million as the second largest city so it won't be hard to find what you seek. mexico is not classified as 3rd world. in any event, some eastern countries that are , have all the things you seek and if you are in the rag business you should know this.
i couldn't be bothered differentiating about what was wrong in your statement synthia. i have already posted about n. america and mexico. the second part of your post about mexican clothing ,etc. was wrong. you asked if you were wrong and i should have been more specific about what.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

joannek62 said:


> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> Is there any way I can find out about available property rentals from the UK online, before I set off? Does anyone know of any good sites? We have Gumtree here in the UK.
> 
> ...


Joanne - you really need to come to Mexico and look around before you decide that setting up operations here is a good and financially sound idea. I'm not sure that you will have a sufficient cost advantage here to make your idea work. You can do very limited research on line for ideas like this. Try looking for British owned maquiladoras and see if you can make contact with an expat working for one. You need to be talking to people doing similar things to you - most of the replies you are getting, including mine, come from retired people living here and not business people. Good luck.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

joannek62 said:


> Pedro - you say that you know an english speaking seamstress, do you know if it will be easy for us to get an industrial sewing machine and overlocker - are
> there rental places? Is material easy to come by?
> Thanks
> Joanne


There is lots of fabric being manufactured in Mexico, some for export some for domestic market. You can also find imported fabric : No one can answer your questions as you do not give any details, there is tons of fabric, it does not mean that it is what you need. There are much more sewing machines as the country is pretty much like France was 50 years ago, lots of people are sewing and making their own clothes . The industrial machines can be found in Mexico City and Guadalajara but you have to know where to look for.
You will have to go to a large city to have the best prices and the selection for material and machines You will also have to keep in mind that you need to make sure you have repair men who can maintain your machine in an out of the way place. What I mean by out of the way is the beaches versus a large city or a small place next to a large city..
You are speaking of wanting to cut cost and you want to be at the beach to set up your business which does not make a whole lot of sense business wise as most beaches are remote from the large centers where you will find what you need.
If you insist on the beach you have to pick an area and check it out for yourself.


----------



## joannek62 (Jan 27, 2009)

ok thanks i supose its hard to go into great detail about what we need but because we are based in the centre of london it is soooo expensive here in comparrison to any where iv been and iv travelled many parts of the world, So if we decide to set up at the beach (with the beach been the most expensive we would still save alot of cash)
ideally we would need one lady to do are patterns from my designs and one lady to make the samples up 5 days a week, every week!!
we have been doing this in london for 2 years so know the industry and are buyers very well here. and have produced in india also but eventually got fed up there and returned to the uk.so we know the production side of things from start to finish,So once we have the right place to buy or rent machinery and equipment we would only need to visit the city for materials every month so i can do my samples.We would also find a factory/CMT factory to produce the orders every month that we would send back to the uk every month,so this is why we would want to stay near the coast as half of the month we would be free to travel about and live a bit more than here in the city.so we want to know if there is any place by the sea that is safe nice and near enough to the city to get what we need once or twice a month
also if there will be skilled women to work for us on the coast we could even employ a runner who could souce and collect things for us who can speak english and help with the day by day runnings of things.
we are 3 young designers with are own business and are fairly inovative people who will really give things a good go but also cautious of anyone tryng to rip us off in anyway as we have worked are own unit in india and thailand that worked well but we got fed up and want to try are look in mexico it wont be forever so would want to rent a place to live.
at the moment are fashion house/showroom is just over £3000pcm
and are staff are £2000pcm for 2 people.
and then are productin is very expensive here as we like to be about when things are been made to make sure all deadlines and quality is met.So london production is very expensive we do some orders under are roof and send some to are cmt unit so are orders are not massive.
what we want is to save cash and produce more with are money as we have had to say no to buyers more than we would like of late.And take time away from london to grow are business too!!
oh and to enjoy life a bit more ha ha 
hope i made things clearer this time 
thankyou everyone for helping 
jo x


----------



## joannek62 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, we are going to talk to the consulate.
We only want know where might be the best place to live and work by the sea, and if we could find a skilled pattern maker and sample maker there. We can do the rest ourselves.

jo x


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Cheap labour in Mexico?*

I think anyone contemplating manufacturing in Mexico to take advantage of cheap labour should realize that many Mexican factories have closed over the past few years when the owners realized they could manufacture significantly cheaper in China and several other Asian countries.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

joannek62 said:


> Thanks, we are going to talk to the consulate.
> We only want know where might be the best place to live and work by the sea, and if we could find a skilled pattern maker and sample maker there. We can do the rest ourselves.
> 
> jo x


Try the area or the sea in Baja California. You can find what you want in LA or San Diego or Tijuana.

Not the cheapest place for labor but many Mexicans are losing their jobs in LA and San Diego so they would speak English or some English. You would be close to larger cities both in Mexico and the States. 

Acapulco not too far from Df

Puerto Vallarta
not too far from Guadalajara


Cancun for its direct flights with Europe, Us or Mexico City. 

Everyone is telling you that the beaches are not the place to be for business but if the beach is more important look at the cities above.


----------



## tahoe775 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Joanne,

I have a background in logistics and business set-up in a variety of countries, including Mexico. Mexico is a lovely place to live, but unfortunately business and beach lifestyles don't mix well in a majority of the locations in Mexico.

However, you might be very happy to look at doing business in the Tijuana (TJ) area and residing in the Rosarito Beach areas (a short commute). Much can be said about the other areas of Mexico, but the advantages of a Tijuana-Rosarito arrangement are compelling:
a) English is generally spoken by most business & government entities;
b) Transportation & Distribution costs are the most reasonable you'll find;
c) Quick access to US and export markets by land, air and sea;
d) Many Southern California firms are seeking 3rd party manufacturers - new market?;
e) US and Mexican Customs Brokerage is easier to arrange and fairly priced;
f) Easy access to San Diego & Los Angeles airports (TJ airport is good w/i Mexico); 
g) Crossing into the US with a UK passport is no trauma;
h) San Diego is about 45 minutes from Tijuana (on typical weekdays);
i) Skilled labor is reasonably easy to find (w/English speaking skills);
j) Using employment firms (like Adecco or Manpower) cuts down on hassles and 
costs about 14% of a salary. Worthy of consideration;
k) Housing and shop rental space is fairly priced (better than in Mexico City).

To set-up in Mexico, you should find a good lawyer that you can trust and speak freely with. There are many, I could recommend one if you like. This attorney will need to get you set-up with corporate documents and a tax registration (RFC). Business life begins with an RFC number in Mexico. Mexico's IVA is no more complicated that the UK's VAT, and may even be simpler - the principals are the same.

Having an "expeditor" / translator / advisor / guide is a good thing. This person could help you when needed; speaks fluent Spanish and is more of a friend than anything else (for a reasonable price). If this person was internet savvy, you might also consider them as a local, virtual assistant as well. I might be able to help you with some recommendations if interested. I live in Mexico City but have quite a few contacts in other areas.

Hope that helps a bit;
Good Luck !





joannek62 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a small clothing label in the UK and are now looking at coming to Mexico to produce garments, I am looking at the best place in Mexico to set up a home and near an area that would have clothing manufactures. I am also looking for a cheap, safe area near the sea so I have some quality of live while I am there. Ideally I would be looking at being in Mexico 2 weeks of every month and then going over the border to America to sell the label to various boutiques, and flights back to UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNT-Girl (Dec 17, 2008)

*what about... SJD*

Hi Joanne, 

Matching all your points can be kind of difficult but try a town called Los Cabos (San Jose del Cabo or Cabo San Lucas) in Baja California Sur State. It is not that far from the US border, it is a tourist area so you can find many Mexicans who can speak fair English. There is market since no many clothing shops can be found. 

Just an idea though!

Good luck


----------



## tahoe775 (Dec 19, 2008)

Joanne,

The cost of doing business in Mexico is cheaper than the US and cheaper yet than doing business in the UK. There are several questions you'll want to ask yourself:
1) Where is your market?
2) What are the transportation costs for shipping to your market?
3) Do you need to be close to your market (flight/driving costs)? 
4) What currency will you be paid in for your goods?
5) If returning goods to the UK, you might look at the eastern shores for Mexico or
other countries where ports are close and transit times under 30 days.

Argentina offers one of the most historically low currency differentials and the best transportation infrastructures for European business. 

One would have to know more about your business volumes and projections to offer a real answer to your considerations.

There are some very good flight bargains between LHR and LAX these days. Flights or buses to nearly any Mexico destination are easily obtained. You might consider doing some more research, find a Mexican confidant, rent a house for a month and do some onsite evaluations while your enjoying the warmth of the Mexico sunshine.

You will reduce your labor and living costs, there's no doubt about that. The cost of materials, shipping and marketing might be another part of the equation you need to attach some numbers to.

Good Luck !


----------



## joannek62 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for your advise,
We have visited the mexican consulate and they have advised us to take a look at Yauctan Pennisula, we looked into this and like the sound of Meriba, has anyone got any suggestions on this, as long as we can get an english speaking pattern maker and material that will be our main need.

Let me know what you think..
Jo


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

It is Merida.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Well, Joanne, it looks like you have a goal now. After you visit Merida, let us know what you think.


----------



## alienhairdo (Feb 14, 2009)

Joanne,

Perhaps I could be of assistance. I will tell you my circumstances and you could discern whether there is an opportunity. I am an American from Los Angeles looking to relocate to Mexico. I am flexible on location and I receive from investments $1000 per month, so I am not desperate for money-- though I am looking for work. I speak excellent Spanish. I am very responsible and reliable. I am moving to Mexico to be with my fiance. She is Mexican. She is a medical doctor-- very responsible and very intelligent. She is not currently working as she will finish her medical training in Cuba in April and will return to Mexico in May. Therefore she is unemployed at the moment and has the flexibility to live anywhere in Mexico. If you think there is a situation that could arise that could lead to employment opportunity for me, please contact me. PS, my girlfriend is originally from Mexico City and is extremely savvy. I have just joined this site and I am not sure how one sends a private message.

Yours Truly,

Thomas


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Thomas. Before you rush to Mexico, please know that there are income requirements for an FM3 visa that are a bit more than your stated income. Of course, you may visit for up to 180 days as a tourist, with an FMT, without any requirement to show proof of foreign income. If you have other resources, such as savings and investments, they may be considered but that is not guaranteed. The other potential bad news is that you must have permission from the Mexican government, in your visa, to work in Mexico. That permission will pertain to a specific job at a specific location, requiring that you have the support of your potential employer in order to obtain the necessary permission.


----------



## Reyescuevas (Mar 1, 2009)

*Joanne check my reply you will be interested at my proposal*

My name is Reyes Cuevas, I am currently working at the automotive industry for an american corporative which has a close relationship with Toyota, I have learned much about how manage Manufacturing process however I am looking for an oportunity to develop my knowledge in the business area.

I am living at Juarez City at Mexico it is located at the border with El Paso City (United States); Juarez is a great place to set up a Manufacturing facility, and El Paso Texas is the third more saefty city at United States where I recomend you to live.

Please let me know if you are interested and we can do a great team to do business. 

Respectfully!

Reyes A Cuevas
my email addres is 
reyescuevas at hotmail


----------

